# reptile fogger



## RobK. (May 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/rgkempton#p/u/11/NNWs4MaoNOg


----------



## Rhetoric (May 28, 2011)

I love this idea. I'm thinking of trying it out, I have the larger humidifier though hopefully it won't be too much.


----------

